# Dx code for Pancreatic & Liver Hypodensity



## jessicaparker1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi 

I need some assistance: My physician has given me diagnosis of Pancreatic Hypodensity and Liver Hypodensity. Should I code them as abnormal radiology findings?

Any help would be appreiated. 

Thank You in advance.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jul 14, 2011)

I would


----------

